# 1965 Schwinn Mark V1 jaguar



## cptnhwdy69 (Jul 28, 2013)

Hello all.I just picked up a 1965 Schwinn Mark V1 Jaguar,and was wondering what you figure the market would bring on it.It has the original Schwinn Westwind tires,4 reflectors on the back rack,original horn unit works great,front rack,back teardrop reflector etc.I was also wondering why I can not find any info in catalogs etc to do with the Mark V1=6.All I see in the 1965 catalog is the Mark 1V=4 Jaguar.My bike looks iddentical except the catalogs chain guard reads 1V and mine reads V1.This has been puzzling me,even when I click in Google images 1965 Schwinn Mark V1,I have not been able to find any info on it,all I am seeing is the 1V.I am wondering if this is a Schwinn error/recall,or did they try and release the V1=6,and decided to stop the Jaguar line at that time.Here is a pic and you can clearly see it is marked V1.My serial number is CA46707 on the left dropout.Also is coppertone one of the mor desirable colours?










Any info would be appreciated.Thx=]


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 28, 2013)

Sorry I can't help on the value. Check out any sold Jags on eBay. Here is the 65 Catalog pages on the VI. 
http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1961_1970/1965dlr_Jaguar.html

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1961_1970/1965dlr_Jaguar_specs.html

It seems the 1964 and 1963 models were the Mark V
http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1961_1970/1964dlr_Jaguar_specs.html

The 62 last for the Mark IV
http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1961_1970/1962dlr_Jaguar.html


----------



## cptnhwdy69 (Jul 28, 2013)

Thx for the info,helped alot=]


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 3, 2013)

Coppertone is the best color for a Jag or other hi end model in those years! (imho)


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Aug 3, 2013)

In Roman numerology the capital letter "I" signifies the number one. Not the Arabic numeral "1".  That is probably the reason why you could not originally find info on your bike, as there is a lot of info out there on the whole Schwinn Jaguar Mark series of bikes. I own a complete color set of all four colors in the Mark IV (4) series, made from 1959 through 1962. Pictures of which are in the photo gallery. Sounds and looks like you have a very nice Mark VI (6) Jaguar, nonetheless. The Mark VI Jaguar was made in the 1965 model year only, then the Jaguar model name was dropped altogether. It was replaced with the third generation designed slimline tank Panther in 1966. That subsequent model was made through the 1970 model year until it too was dropped. After that, Schwinn did not offer any middleweight bikes with tanks at all.

Jim.


----------



## jd56 (Aug 4, 2013)

I love coppertone....nice find.


----------

